# Aloe infused socks?



## Tabitha (May 5, 2008)

Several companies are making aloe infused moisturising socks.

Can someone please explain to me how this works? 

Here is the link to the BBW socks, but like I said, several other companies make them as well.

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/sm-2-for-12-aloe-socks--fi-3079756_cp-2484777.html


----------



## gallerygirl (May 7, 2008)

I don't know how it works, but I have several pairs and they are like wearing chinchillas on your feet.  THEY ARE SO SOFT!!! k


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2008)

I have felt them, they are soft, but do they add moisture to your skin???


----------



## Laurie (May 7, 2008)

In my job we are on our feet alot, and a girl I was working with was wearing them.  She did complain of sweaty feet. 

Laurie


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2008)

:?


----------



## Chay (May 8, 2008)

I saw those at Walmart the other day but didn't have time to stop and investigate. Wonder if the moisturizer would rub off onto cloth shoes and stain them?
I run around the house in my socks all winter, might not be a bad time to wear them if they actually work.


----------



## gallerygirl (May 8, 2008)

I didn't not feel or sense moisture from them.  I would expect that if you wore them with shoes that your feet would sweat, they do not seem like the kind of socks you would wear with shoes, they seem more like a spa socks.  I wore mine to bed.


----------



## itsmeroro (May 18, 2008)

DH got me some frm wally world.  Yes, they are very soft.  LOVE THEM.  Not sure how they are "infused" with Aloe... maybe a sales ploy?


----------



## jones10021 (May 20, 2008)

Never heard of aloe infused socks.  Sounds funny, but I think it's worth a try.  Aloe is very good for your skin.  Why not?


----------



## Luna (Jun 26, 2008)

I have 2 pairs and you wear them to bed or for lounging around the house in.
Your feet will get more sweaty where the gel touches, but you do get softer feet.
I wouldn't wear them out.


----------

